# Deer 1st Lottery



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Well the results are in, my son and I will be deer hunting this fall. Buck tags.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

1st time in the 10 years i've been hunting that i didn't draw a buck tag, didn't even get a doe tag! Dad got his gratis and muzzleloader so guess who get's to do the walking and dragging this year..... Oh well it will make bowhunting that much more fun. I'd rather not get a tag then have the deer numbers depleted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No muzzleloader, but with points I did get a buck license for the general gun season. It sure would have been tough with a new custom 300 Win mag if I didn't get a license. I think I would have camped in the pasture for a week anyway and shot coyotes.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I took the gratis tag. Glad I did, mom, dad and son got denied for rifle and no muzzy for me or my son.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

My brother and I got bucks with dad getting a doe. This is the first time ever that I got buck tags in consecutive years.


----------



## snogoosegetter (Mar 10, 2011)

Didn't pay money for a damn preference point that's for sure  so me and the wife will try for a doe and I'm bow hunting so can't be too mad :sniper:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Got my Muley buck tag, second year in a row! :iroll:

Thank you to my brother for talking me into applying as I hadn't planned on it. :splat:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I got the shaft.

Granted the road provides me with plenty of deer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

First time in 40 years I will not be deer hunting in ND.

snogoosegetter.....what are you talking about.....unless you are a NR it doesn't cost anything to apply.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Our party of 5 is 100 percent: 3 buck tags and 2 doe tags. I'll be gunning a skinhead, so should be done and on my way home by Friday evening. Opens up the rest of the fall for bird hunting :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah,,, the only lottery I've ever been lucky at.
2nd choice doe tag two years in a row and another chance to see if the .243 is adequate for deer. :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

spentwings said:


> Yeah,,, the only lottery I've ever been lucky at.
> 2nd choice doe tag two years in a row and another chance to see if the .243 is adequate for deer. :lol:


I do not know about that. You know it takes a belted mag to kill a deer! Some need the 50BMG. 

When Chuck Norris sends in his taxes, he sends blank forms and includes only a picture of himself, crouched and ready to attack. Chuck Norris has not had to pay taxes, ever.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I recieved a buck tag. Kinda excited, haven't had a buck tag in two years.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I got a buck tag. Had one last year too, but didn't get one. I'm hoping my luck changes this year and I actually get to harvest one.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Can anyone explain how the non resident lottery works? I put in for a buck as usual but changed my 2nd choice to doe when the report came out that there wasn't a good chance most units would have a second draw, much less a third. I didn't get either, no surprise on the buck, but there were over 800 doe tags left over for the unit I was applying for. Anyone in the know?


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Non-residents are only allowed a maximum of 1% of any tags available in a unit....this includes any gratis tags that may have been issued. What would have happened is that the 1% NR quota was met in either the first drawing or before you were drawn in the second lottery.

Edit: I think the 1% rule only applies to the first two drawings but I'm not sure.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Come to Minnesota. No resritictions whatsoever.DNR would love to sell 3 million licences if possible...more money. No limit on special seasons,youth hunts,early hunts,late hunts,divorced mothers hunts,on and on and on. No concept on how many deer there are or are not,just politics..no resource mgmt whatsoever. Its awesome.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

tilley said:


> Come to Minnesota. No resritictions whatsoever.DNR would love to sell 3 million licences if possible...more money. No limit on special seasons,youth hunts,early hunts,late hunts,divorced mothers hunts,on and on and on. No concept on how many deer there are or are not,just politics..no resource mgmt whatsoever. Its awesome.


At first I was like :-? , then I was like :rollin:


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Powder

Makes sense. Wish the wife would let us move back North. In the 3rd I don't believe there is a limit. Last year I got 3, filled 2 of them. Left the 3rd unfilled as the numbers were obviously down. Year before got 3 also, but filled all of them. With 883 left in the unit, maybe I still have an outside chance. If not, and I can get my knee rehabbed, may be a bird hunter this year.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

andyb said:


> 1st time in the 10 years i've been hunting that i didn't draw a buck tag, didn't even get a doe tag! Dad got his gratis and muzzleloader so guess who get's to do the walking and dragging this year..... Oh well it will make bowhunting that much more fun. I'd rather not get a tag then have the deer numbers depleted.


So if a person doesn't draw a buck or doe tag are they not hunting at all this fall? Seems unusual to me.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> tilley said:
> 
> 
> > Come to Minnesota. No resritictions whatsoever.DNR would love to sell 3 million licences if possible...more money. No limit on special seasons,youth hunts,early hunts,late hunts,divorced mothers hunts,on and on and on. No concept on how many deer there are or are not,just politics..no resource mgmt whatsoever. Its awesome.
> ...


Now that is funny. They did tighten it up pretty tight this year. Most of the state is lottery for doe tags. I haven't seen that in a number of years.


----------

